# six month service at Marshalls?????



## David A (Feb 13, 2010)

Coming up for my 6month service ,will have covered 2400 miles,bought the car from Marshalls and had optimisation done there,but i understand Wayne(master tech) has left.My questions are :has anyone used Marshalls since Wayne has left,how was the service, is there a new gtr tech and is £229 reasonable for an oil change Also because i live in essex where else could i get a service, Kent??Romford ???and has anyone experience of those dealers ???????????????????????????Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't been there since Wayne left, I'll also be looking for info on the service now.

Can't be easy to get a GTR mech.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

In my experience Marshalls do not look after your car or you so i'd try Romford, much closer and can't be as bad imo.

That's all the team gone now then, DP, GTR Specialist, GTR Service Receptionist and now the GTR Technician.

Wonder what Nissan make of it all, oh yes I forgot they don't give a toss !


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

David A said:


> Coming up for my 6month service ,will have covered 2400 miles,bought the car from Marshalls and had optimisation done there,but i understand Wayne(master tech) has left.My questions are :has anyone used Marshalls since Wayne has left,how was the service, is there a new gtr tech and is £229 reasonable for an oil change Also because i live in essex where else could i get a service, Kent??Romford ???and has anyone experience of those dealers ???????????????????????????Thanks in advance!


£229? They charged me £261!! And left grubby finger marks all over my interior. A shower of the proverbial mate. Go somewhere else. For real.


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

I live in Essex, bought the car from Westover in Bournemouth and have used them for my 6k and 12k service via concierge. Darren knows his stuff so would recommend using him. Romford have had some bad posts. Ancaster Bromley seem to be the cheapest for servicing close by and have seen couple of good posts


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't go near Romford, I was sent there for Optimisation as Tunbridge Wells tech was on hols, scratched my roof and damaged my wheel rim, only reason I knew it was them was that they tried to cover it up with black paint!! If they'd left it, I would have assumed it was me! Lots of phonecalls and letters since, all either ignored or replied but with no proper answers, also denied everything and claimed that the full valet I paid them for was not a full valet (as I'd been offered) but a 'spruce and shine' as if that was some kind of valid excuse for scratching the car anyway! I used Marshalls for 6month service but that was before everyone left! I'm going to Litchfields for my 12 month service and Y-Pipe tomorrow, about the same price as 12month service from HPC!!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Seems like all the dealerships have bad press on here, can't more independents get going near me ?

If you use Litchfields do you keep you warranty ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow, look guys there is only one real trustworthy place to go, it may cost you a little more in fuel, but you gotta give Iain Litchfield a try, especially after reading those reports about supposedly HPC's !!


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

^^^^ Totally agree - Good coffee and people who KNOW about the cars (plus some great cars to mooch over while waiting  )

- and ChuckUK - Warranty, yes - block exemption rules apply. You'll get your book stamped etc. 

Also a great run to there as well


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

120miles to Litchfields from mine, long way to get your car serviced.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> 120miles to Litchfields from mine, long way to get your car serviced.


Still worth it imo, so it will cost a tank of fuel and some time, go for it I say


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

YEP, worth it and you won't risk getting the monkey at the HPC's ! & no, I don't get commision from Litchfield JUST TRUST THEM TO DO A FANTASTIC JOB !!! (which they do)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> YEP, worth it and you won't risk getting the monkey at the HPC's ! & no, I don't get commision from Litchfield JUST TRUST THEM TO DO A FANTASTIC JOB !!! (which they do)


how much were those Alcons you got at Lichies , £399?:chuckle:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

MickB said:


> I live in Essex, bought the car from Westover in Bournemouth and have used them for my 6k and 12k service via concierge. Darren knows his stuff so would recommend using him. Romford have had some bad posts. Ancaster Bromley seem to be the cheapest for servicing close by and have seen couple of good posts


I took mine to Bromley based on reading up on this forum and the service was spot on and got a nice 370Z while they had my car. The tech spent time with me as well and answered all my questions etc. This was the optimisation I took it for. I bought it from Marshalls who were REALLY GOOD when Phil and Dave etc were there but since they left it started going down hill slowly.

Marshalls have not contacted me since I got my car. I think for servicing I will be using Bromley or Litchfields....and maybe more Litchfields if I decide to add a few bits


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I've used MH and Westover, plus a bit of Glyn Hairpin for post trackie stuff. All fine.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> how much were those Alcons you got at Lichies , £399?:chuckle:


Peanuts - monkey etc ! LOL


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Just were are Litchfields in the UK please, anyone got an address.
?.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> Still worth it imo, so it will cost a tank of fuel and some time, go for it I say


And what if it's a 800mile round trip?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Just were are Litchfields in the UK please, anyone got an address.
> ?.


Google is your friend.

3rd website listed if you search for "Litchfields".........


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Up near Gloucester if you can't bebothered to google!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

JoZeff said:


> Up near Gloucester if you can't bebothered to google!


 Funny that I got on there web site and NO address to be found, so gloucester aya, thanks.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Funny that I got on there web site and NO address to be found, so gloucester aya, thanks.


You have to look just a little harder than just the homepage! 

Litchfield


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> You have to look just a little harder than just the homepage!
> 
> Litchfield


 Nice one :bowdown1: Many thanks. But still no actual address.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

800 miles YES !!!! (if you dont want an HPC monkey on your car !!)

Tweksbury actually, try searching the web for Litchfeild Imports !


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

JoZeff said:


> Up near Gloucester if you can't bebothered to google!


Bit of an arsey reply imo and uncalled for specially for a new user finding their way around, there is no address anywhere on Litchfields website by the way.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ask nicely and it shall be provided, bearing in mind that Iain likes to keep his private life private and doesn't want or like people just "turning up"


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Steve said:


> Ask nicely and it shall be provided, bearing in mind that Iain likes to keep his private life private and doesn't want or like people just "turning up"


Steve theres NO way I would "just turn up" I am at least 150 miles away and I would "do my homework" first mate, this is not my first venture into new high performance cars I have owned most from.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

John

Never suggested anything else mate, just looking out for you time and effort and Iain's privicey as some do just turn up "univited"


----------



## CambridgeHPC (May 25, 2010)

Hi let me introduce myself as the new Service Manager (Gurbinder) of Marshall's Nissan reading your comment's, i have a few answers yes Wayne has left but i have Colin who is still a GTR M/Tech, We also have Sam on the front desk for GTR. I have reduced the cost of servicing since i have arrived & am also in the process of arranging a GTR open day to bring customer back in the fold. Watch this space!

I would like feedback on what experience's you have had with my site.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Gurbinder, good to see you on here. I think it will be good to have some HPC presence.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

During my first two visits I had no problems, Wayne dealt with my car, asking questions etc came back as I gave it. I declined the wash as I like doing that myself.

My only concerns going forward are two fold, I thought the prices on here people have stated for the 12month service seemed high and techincal expertise now Wayne has left.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Steve said:


> John
> 
> Never suggested anything else mate, just looking out for you time and effort and Iain's privicey as some do just turn up "univited"


OK mate :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

CambridgeHPC said:


> Hi let me introduce myself as the new Service Manager (Gurbinder) of Marshall's Nissan reading your comment's, i have a few answers yes Wayne has left but i have Colin who is still a GTR M/Tech, We also have Sam on the front desk for GTR. I have reduced the cost of servicing since i have arrived & am also in the process of arranging a GTR open day to bring customer back in the fold. Watch this space!
> 
> I would like feedback on what experience's you have had with my site.


Well *IF* you do get the customers to return and lets face it in your place I would do all I could to ensure this, and your GTR customer service improves, I will come over and test drive the GTR with a view to a deal.
You can see from peoples views ; that all is no longer well, and driving 200 miles for a knowledgeable team and good service is something people here are prepared to do. I was quoted by one of your staff some ridiculous prices for parts and servicing putting me off not only your dealership but the car as well.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

CambridgeHPC said:


> Hi let me introduce myself as the new Service Manager (Gurbinder) of Marshall's Nissan reading your comment's, i have a few answers yes Wayne has left but i have Colin who is still a GTR M/Tech, We also have Sam on the front desk for GTR. I have reduced the cost of servicing since i have arrived & am also in the process of arranging a GTR open day to bring customer back in the fold. Watch this space!
> 
> I would like feedback on what experience's you have had with my site.


You charged me £261 for an oil and filter!! Thats £200 labour!!
You didn't fix my drivers door rattle. You didn't fix the rattle from the underneath at idle.

You'll never see me again, and I hope all my fellow GTR owners do the same.
Litchfields it is from now on.

Thanks to Nissan for making a superb car, but the piss taking over prices needs to stop. :chuckle:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

FAO CambridgeHPC

Hi, I tried to PM you but you have disabled this function.

I have had the optimisation and 6000 mile service done by yourselves. However with the major increase in service costs and loss of all the staff I knew from Marshalls I decided to go elsewhere for the next service.

At the Yearly optimisation (at Westovers) 1 of my 4 new tyres (right rear) was worn out on the inner edge due to the camber alignment bolt working loose which gave maximum camber on the right rear. The other 3 tyres were fine. I had to replace this tyre. I have the before and after alignment figures as proof.

Would you be prepared to refund the cost of the right rear (Bridgestone) tyre as a gesture of goodwill?

Cheers



Paul


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah good luck. 
I think we should give this guy a chance to turn marshalls around. If he is bombarded with claims, due to past poor service, then it would be of no suprise if he just left the site. I for one would welcome his input on general issues, all specific issues can be dealt with on the phone. 
Not lecturing but nobody wants dirty linen washed in public.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah good luck. 
I think we should give this guy a chance to turn marshalls around. If he is bombarded with claims, due to past poor service, then it would be of no suprise if he just left the site. I for one would welcome his input on general issues, all specific issues can be dealt with on the phone. 
Not lecturing but nobody wants dirty linen washed in public.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

£261 what a rip off they only charged me £256 after quoting £211 but I am still waiting for a copy of the invoice and the job sheet (since january.....lol) I cancelled the service plan in March after waiting several weeks for a reply about the invoice total, best £25 i've ever spent that was.

Oh and did I forget to mention they drove my car for 25 miles on a flat tyre, the guy who collected it from Cambridge said and I quote "Yes I saw the light on the dash when I started it" then proceeded to drive 25 miles to their Bury St Eds branch ffs. Isn't the whole point of collecting your car on a lorry that a retard doesn't get to drive it ? (BTW Wayne had nothing to do with this, he was a good bloke)

They did replace the tyre they damaged whilst in their care but they didn't have a defence to that did they.

There's a lot more but let's not go there right now in case this goes legal at some point.

Gurbinder I honestly think Marshalls are beyond winning back clients but fair play to you for trying.


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

CambridgeHPC said:


> Hi let me introduce myself as the new Service Manager (Gurbinder) of Marshall's Nissan reading your comment's, i have a few answers yes Wayne has left but i have Colin who is still a GTR M/Tech, We also have Sam on the front desk for GTR. I have reduced the cost of servicing since i have arrived & am also in the process of arranging a GTR open day to bring customer back in the fold. Watch this space!
> 
> I would like feedback on what experience's you have had with my site.


I phoned you guys 3 times last asking about a new GTR and the first 2 no one could help as they weren't 'GTR' salesmen. They both took my name/number and said would call me back - neither did. The third time I got a guy but the your phone was constantly cutting out so he said he would 'run upstairs and call me straight away' on a different phone, bit again no call was returned.

I've now almost certainly decided to go down the broker route is the main dealer doesn't seem interested. Since nov I've bought from land rover, MB and BMW and there service has been in another league compared to my first 3 dealings with Nissan.


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

sync1 said:


> I phoned you guys 3 times last asking about a new GTR and the first 2 no one could help as they weren't 'GTR' salesmen. They both took my name/number and said would call me back - neither did. The third time I got a guy but the your phone was constantly cutting out so he said he would 'run upstairs and call me straight away' on a different phone, bit again no call was returned.
> 
> I've now almost certainly decided to go down the broker route is the main dealer doesn't seem interested. Since nov I've bought from land rover, MB and BMW and there service has been in another league compared to my first 3 dealings with Nissan.


Get used to it mate, Nissan are useless for returning calls!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Actions speak louder than words CambridgeHPC!

Was hoping to see some response to issues raised here.
Please at least have the courtesy to PM me.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I know how you feel - but why would a company discuss individual cases on the net?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Agree with you Wildrover, but CambridgeHPC asked for:

"feedback on what experience's you have had with my site".


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, HPC's what can you do with them - NOTHING, go elsewhere !!!! there are others out there


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I think this has been a great debate so far and I would add i've had no problems with my car apart from the well known drivers door rattle.

I would also add that in my opinion should the old team still be at Marshall's then this thread would probably have never started. 

It is understandable when a prospective new owner sees stories of people having to wait months for parts that they raise concerns, in this day and age that is totally unacceptable whether it be a Ferrari, Ford or a Nissan and to date the manufacturer has totally failed to provide a satisfactory after sales service through not only lack of availability of parts, but also lack of monitoring standards in dealerships. I'm sure there are plenty of other makes who have major failures and recalls but the difference is the way this is handled.

I would also add that 12 months is way too early to judge reliability and robustness either way, let's just hope they wear as well as the 32/33/34.


----------



## The Madwelshman (Aug 24, 2009)

If you guys feel you are getting such poor service/Clearly from the posts you are/ why have you not colectivly taking the Issue up with Nissan UK Directly as they clearly support the GTROC. Nissan UK are constantly on to the Dealer Network about CS (Customer Satisfaction) Make them work for you and get the servise that you deserve.

SG


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

Having a HPC on the forum will be invaluable so lets not scare Gurbinder off just yet.lol

Sounds like there's an awful lot of work to be done there.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

It would help if the so called R35 rep of the GTROC actually showed his face on the forum once in a blue moon - it must be 3 months since Guy posted.

Fuggles - can you start a search for a more pro-active R35 rep please? 

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Probably because he sold his GTR.....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Probably because he sold his GTR.....


So why did he sell it, chocolate gearbox, squealy brakes, expensive servicing, couldn't get tyres, exploding bonnet?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> So why did he sell it, chocolate gearbox, squealy brakes, expensive servicing, couldn't get tyres, exploding bonnet?


 All of the above


----------



## The Madwelshman (Aug 24, 2009)

obzi said:


> Having a HPC on the forum will be invaluable so lets not scare Gurbinder off just yet.lol
> 
> Sounds like there's an awful lot of work to be done there.


The HPC's are not allowed to trade on the forum and are warned off By Admin as I fullly know and it is also Froned upon by Nissan UK yet the GTROC and this Forum are two diffrent things so I belive.
As a Ex HPC I no longer worry on these points.I know from within the trade that Marchells have some new Managment up there so hopfully things will inprove, but good luck to you Gurbinder for jumping in Hope Admin dont frighten you off.

SG


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've just worked out what HPC stands for.

Highest Prices Conspiracy. Discuss. 

What else could it be?


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

I also applaud the new guy at Marshalls for coming on here (though just the once so far!!) and I'm not going to ventilate the problems I've had since they've been of the minor but irritating type.

When Dave and Phil were around with Wayne in the workshop it was an excellent operation. It isn't now. I will probably still use them for servicing as I took out the service plan, but they are on borrowed time. One more strike and they're out, service plan or not..

Over to you Marshalls. Restore some faith ( or re-employ Dave and Phil, which would be the quickest way, tbh!!)


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

So Guy has left - anyone going to step up to be rep?

D

Go on Andy, you know you want to!


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

RodB said:


> I also applaud the new guy at Marshalls for coming on here (though just the once so far!!) and I'm not going to ventilate the problems I've had since they've been of the minor but irritating type.
> 
> When Dave and Phil were around with Wayne in the workshop it was an excellent operation. It isn't now. I will probably still use them for servicing as I took out the service plan, but they are on borrowed time. One more strike and they're out, service plan or not..
> 
> Over to you Marshalls. Restore some faith ( or re-employ Dave and Phil, which would be the quickest way, tbh!!)


Are we sure that CambridgeHPC is actually Marshalls Cambridge HPC and just not some troll after a bit of fame?? After all, we can put whatever we like as our username cant we??


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

LennyGTR said:


> Are we sure that CambridgeHPC is actually Marshalls Cambridge HPC and just not some troll after a bit of fame?? After all, we can put whatever we like as our username cant we??


 Well there is a new General Manager there because I have seen him, and the service manager is an Asian looking guy, can't remember his name. 
So some new staff for sure, no new cheaper servicing costs from what was mailed to me though.


----------



## The Madwelshman (Aug 24, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Well there is a new General Manager there because I have seen him, and the service manager is an Asian looking guy, can't remember his name.
> So some new staff for sure, no new cheaper servicing costs from what was mailed to me though.


Find out the New GM's Name as one of the managers from Mill Hill HPC has moved to this Dealer and I hope for you guys its not the Nissan part
as I know they are a Multy franchise Dealer with a massive site for a number of Brands.

SG


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> So Guy has left - anyone going to step up to be rep?


I did offer my services before Guy was appointed at the 2009 AGM and may still consider it.
Not sure that Guy really has gone though?

Paul


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

The Madwelshman said:


> Find out the New GM's Name as one of the managers from Mill Hill HPC has moved to this Dealer and I hope for you guys its not the Nissan part
> as I know they are a Multy franchise Dealer with a massive site for a number of Brands.
> 
> SG


GM's name is Steve and Service Manager Gurbinder.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

His name is Steve Nicol


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> His name is Steve Nicol


Yes I dealt with Steve when my tolerance for the arseing about I was subjected to when taking delivery of my car (after nearly 20 months on order) reached breaking point.


----------



## The Madwelshman (Aug 24, 2009)

Paul_G said:


> GM's name is Steve and Service Manager Gurbinder.


Thanks Not the Muppet I worked with at Mill Hill so Hopefully you will be OK

SG


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

I've booked in Marshalls for a 12m (G2) on Wed. (Car has covered 5k, 2.5k of them in the past 7 days following a trip around the alps).
Spoke to Gurbinder and expressed my reservations about Cam HPC, from what I have read and heard. I'm willing to give them a chance and see what happens. Will update later in the week.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I think the fact you can get in at 2 days notice says it all, good luck !


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Bardolphs said:


> I've booked in Marshalls for a 12m (G2) on Wed. (Car has covered 5k, 2.5k of them in the past 7 days following a trip around the alps).
> Spoke to Gurbinder and expressed my reservations about Cam HPC, from what I have read and heard. I'm willing to give them a chance and see what happens. Will update later in the week.


 They have supposed to have "Revised" their prices don't hold your breath though.


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

I got my 6month service done by Ancaster Bromley as I was unsure about the situation at Marshalls - and I found Bromley to be very good.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Marshalls quoted me £480 in July saying it was what they call a "death rate" and couldn't go any lower, ended up paying £294 at Litchfields with top class service and came away knowing my car was worked on by a pro as I watched him do it all.

Some of the stories from the guys at the meet on Saturday back up my own findings about them.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

mdr said:


> I got my 6month service done by Ancaster Bromley as I was unsure about the situation at Marshalls - and I found Bromley to be very good.


Yea I had the optimisation done at Bromley and was spot on! Only reason I took it to Licthfield over them for the 6k service was the price and the advice on adding/changing parts etc.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bardolphs said:


> I've booked in Marshalls for a 12m (G2) on Wed. (Car has covered 5k, 2.5k of them in the past 7 days following a trip around the alps).
> Spoke to Gurbinder and expressed my reservations about Cam HPC, from what I have read and heard. I'm willing to give them a chance and see what happens. Will update later in the week.


Have you just done the Alpine Adventure with Circuit Days ???

I did this last year and was one of the best GTR experiences ever !

S


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

No, I traced a few roads I covered on a bike trips a few years back. We ended up in France, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Austria and Italy. Did most of the passes, Stelvio, San Bernardino, St. Bernard, Splugen, Silvretta, Mont Blanc tunnel etc. 2,600 miles in a week. If I can work out how to post pics, I have a couple of good ones with the GTR on top of Stelvio.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah, great fun in a GTR tho !!

Yes, we did over 2,500 miles too (even though they say 2000 miles in five days) The most expenses were fuel and food (and drink) in Switzerland. Missus loved it though as all hotels were 5 star !!!


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

Must have cost a fortune, we did Ibis hotels most of the time.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It Did, hence no holiday this year !! LOL


----------



## Reggie68UK (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone been to Marshalls for a service since the new Service Manager took over? Aside from price just wondering if it is worth chancing it for my optimisation (& wiper fix)? 6 month due also in couple of weeks.


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine is there today for 12m. Will see how it goes.


----------

